# كلام جميل اوي عن الحب ياريت كلنا نقراه ونعمل بيه‏



## kajo (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*الحـــــب << لا تفـــرّط فيمن يشــــتريك .. ولا تشتري من باعك>> ..


لا تندم على حـــب عشته
حتى ولو صارت ذكرى تؤلمك 

فإذا كانت الزهور قد جفت وضاع عبيرها ولم يبق منها
غير الأشواك فلا تنسى أنها منحتك عطرا جميلا أسعدك 

لا تكسر أبدا كل الجسور مع من تحــــب فربما شاءت الأقدار لكما يوما لقاء آخر ..
يعيد ما مضى ويصل ما أنقطع *
*فإذا كان العمر الجميل قد رحل .. فمن يدري ربما ينتظرك عمر أجمل 

وإذا قررت يوما أن تترك حبيبا فلا تترك له جرحا ..
فمن أعطانا قلبا لا يستحق أبدا منّا أن نغرس فيه سهما .. أو نترك له لحظة ألم تشقيه ..
وما أجمل أن تبقى بيننا لحظات الزمن الجميل ...


وإذا فرقت الأيام بينكما .. فلا تتذكر لمن كنت تحـــــب غير كل أحساس صادق ..
ولا تتحدث عنه إلا بكل ماهو رائع ونبيل ...
فقد أعطاك قلبا .. وأعطيته عمرا .. وليس هناك أغلى من القلب
والعمر في حياة الإنسان ...

وإذا جلست يوما وحيدا
تحاول أن تجمع حولك ظلال أيام جميلة عشتها مع من تحبه ..
أترك بعيدا كل مشاعر الألم والجراح والوحشة التي فرقت بينكما ...
حاول أن تجمع في دفاتر أوراقك كل الكلمات الجميلة
التي سمعتها ممن تحـــــب ... وكل الكلمات الصادقة التي قلتها لمن تحـــــب ...

وأجعل في أيامك مجموعه من الصور الجميلة ..
لهذا الإنسان الذي سكن قلبك يوما ..
ملامحه ..
وبريق عينيه الحزينتين ..
وابتسامته في لحظة صفاء ...
ووحشته في لحظة ضيق ..
والأمل الذي كبر بينكما يوما ..
وترعرع حتى وان كان قد ذبل ومات ...

وإذا سألوك يوما عن أنسان أحببتــه فلا تقل سرا كان بينكما ..
ولا حاول أبدا تشويه الصورة الجميلة لهذا الإنسان الذي أحببـــته ...


أجعل من قلبك مخبأ سريّا لكل أسراره وحكاياته ..
فالحب أخلاق قبل أن يكون مشاعر ..

وإذا شاءت الأقدار واجتمع الشمل يوما ..
فلا تبدأ بالعتاب والهجاء والشجن ..
وحاول أن تتذكر آخر لحظة حب بينكما ...
لكي تصل الماضي بالحاضر
ولا تفتش عن أشياء مضت ..
لأن الذي ضاع .. ضاع ..
والحاضر أهم كثيرا من الماضي ..
ولحظة اللقاء أجمل بكثير من ذكريات وداع موحش ..


وإذا اجتمع الشمل مرة أخرى ..
حاول أن تتجنب أخطاء الأمس التي فرقت بينكما ..
لأن الإنسان لابد أن يستفيد من تجاربه ...

ولا تحاول أبدا أن تصفي حسابات أو تثار من أنسان أعطيته قلبك ..
لأن تصفية الحسابات عمله رخيصة في سوق المعاملات العاطفية ..
والثأر ليس من أخلاق العشّاق ...

ومن الخطأ أن تعرض مشاعرك فالأسواق ..
وأن تكون فارسا بلا أخلاق ..


وإذا كان ولابد من الفراق فلا تترك للصلح بابا إلا طرقته ..

وإذا اكتشفت أن كل الأبواب مغلقه ..
وأن الرجاء لا أمل فيه ..
وأن من أحببت يوما أغلق مفاتيح قلبه..
وألقاها في سراديب النسيان ...


هنا فقط أقـــــــــــــول لك ::

أن كرامتك أهم كثيرا من قلبك الجريح ..
حتى وأن غطت دماؤه سماء هذا الكون الفسيح ..
فلن يفيدك أن تنادي حبيبا لا يسمعك ...
وأن تسكن بيتا لم يعد يعرفك أحد فيه ..
وأن تعيش على ذكرى أنسان فــــرّط فيك بلا سبب*​


----------



## مرموره مرمر (9 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع جميل اوووى كاجوو بس مفتكرش انى ممكن لى راح يرجع تانى
بس عجبنى اووى التسامح 
ميرسى على الموضوع وربنا يباركك


----------



## Rosetta (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*مرسي يا kajo 
بس احيانا من كتر ما حبيت الشخص دا ..و هو عمل حاجة و بعديها تركتوا بعض..يعني هو اللي كان السبب
هتصير تكرهه و تحقد عليه لانك اعطيت مشاعرك و احاسيسك للانسان اللي ما بيستحقها..
بس احيانا بيحكوا انه اللي حب في يوم ..مستحيل يحقد او يكره الانسان اللي حبه *


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع جميل يا كاجو 
مرسىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## moramahfouz (9 أكتوبر 2008)

اعتقد ان الحب موجود فى الافلام والاغانى ولما حد بينفزه بيبقى كلام فى كلام لاافعال بل انانيه وحب امتلاك
موضوع هايل ورائع
مورا


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*اللة علي الكلام الجميل 
مرسي قوي يا كاجو انك كتبت الكلام الحلو دة
عجبني اوي فكرة اننا منزعلش علي الحب اللي راح ونحاول نفتكر ما اسعدنا فية
وعجبتني جملة 
ان كانت الزهور جفت فلا تنسي انها اعطتك عبيرها
ومن اعطانا قلبا لا يستحق منا ان نغرس سهاما فية
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## kajo (11 أكتوبر 2008)

مرموره مرمر قال:


> موضوع جميل اوووى كاجوو بس مفتكرش انى ممكن لى راح يرجع تانى
> بس عجبنى اووى التسامح
> ميرسى على الموضوع وربنا يباركك


 

merci ya 2amar 3la merork el gamil da

rabna yebark 7yatk


----------



## kajo (11 أكتوبر 2008)

moramahfouz قال:


> اعتقد ان الحب موجود فى الافلام والاغانى ولما حد بينفزه بيبقى كلام فى كلام لاافعال بل انانيه وحب امتلاك
> موضوع هايل ورائع
> مورا


 

lih el kalam ely mesh sa7 5als da

gayz 7azk gih ma3 wa7ed anany w  mesh kways

lakn garby tany aked hatla2y ely yeshelk men 3la el 2ard w ya7afz 3aliky 

w ye7bk begd

sad2eny e7na  3ayeshen 3shan bel7ob w 3shan el 7ob


----------



## kajo (11 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل يا كاجو
> 
> مرسىىىىى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


 

merci koko 3la merork
rabna yebark 7yatk


----------



## kajo (11 أكتوبر 2008)

red rose88 قال:


> *مرسي يا kajo *
> *بس احيانا من كتر ما حبيت الشخص دا ..و هو عمل حاجة و بعديها تركتوا بعض..يعني هو اللي كان السبب*
> *هتصير تكرهه و تحقد عليه لانك اعطيت مشاعرك و احاسيسك للانسان اللي ما بيستحقها..*
> *بس احيانا بيحكوا انه اللي حب في يوم ..مستحيل يحقد او يكره الانسان اللي حبه *


 merci  lik kter 3la el meror

rabna yebark 7ayatk


----------



## kajo (11 أكتوبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *اللة علي الكلام الجميل *
> *مرسي قوي يا كاجو انك كتبت الكلام الحلو دة*
> *عجبني اوي فكرة اننا منزعلش علي الحب اللي راح ونحاول نفتكر ما اسعدنا فية*
> *وعجبتني جملة *
> ...


 

merci awe lmerork 

rabna yabark 7yatk


----------



## فونتالولو (11 أكتوبر 2008)

_سلام الرب يسوع 
  تعيش ايدك يا استاذ كاجو 
بجد كلامك جميل اوي  وبالاخص التسامح الي مع الحبيب الاول ده 
 وفي نفس الوقت التحذير ده

أن كرامتك أهم كثيرا من قلبك الجريح ..
حتى وأن غطت دماؤه سماء هذا الكون الفسيح ..
فلن يفيدك أن تنادي حبيبا لا يسمعك ...
وأن تسكن بيتا لم يعد يعرفك أحد فيه ..
وأن تعيش على ذكرى أنسان فــــرّط فيك بلا سبب_


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## kajo (12 أكتوبر 2008)

فونتالولو قال:


> _سلام الرب يسوع _
> _تعيش ايدك يا استاذ كاجو _
> _بجد كلامك جميل اوي وبالاخص التسامح الي مع الحبيب الاول ده _
> _وفي نفس الوقت التحذير ده_
> ...




merci awe 3la merork w ta3le2k el gamil da

rabna m3ak​


----------



## kajo (12 أكتوبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


>



merci ya maroo 3ala merork el gamil da

rabna yebark 7yatk​


----------



## iam_with_you (13 أكتوبر 2008)

عندك حق يا kajo بس ممكن ترجع تانى الايام وتلاقى حبيبك واقف بيقولك عايزك تانى ممكن تلاقى الحبل الى انقطع ممكن يتواصل تانى ممكن الى باعك يشتريك تانى واذانا كنت بجيب سرتة بحاجات طيبة هل هو كمان هيوكون بيجيب سيرتى بحاجة طيبة واذاا رجع ممكن انسى الجرحة الى جوايا من نحيتة ممكن ارجع احبة تانى زى الاول وممكن اعمل اية لو عرفت انو قلبة حب غيرى وعاش حياتة هلى اتمنالة الخير ولا اتمنى لنفسى الموت



مرسى على موضوعك الجميل


----------



## kajo (13 أكتوبر 2008)

iam_with_you قال:


> عندك حق يا kajo بس ممكن ترجع تانى الايام وتلاقى حبيبك واقف بيقولك عايزك تانى ممكن تلاقى الحبل الى انقطع ممكن يتواصل تانى ممكن الى باعك يشتريك تانى واذانا كنت بجيب سرتة بحاجات طيبة هل هو كمان هيوكون بيجيب سيرتى بحاجة طيبة واذاا رجع ممكن انسى الجرحة الى جوايا من نحيتة ممكن ارجع احبة تانى زى الاول وممكن اعمل اية لو عرفت انو قلبة حب غيرى وعاش حياتة هلى اتمنالة الخير ولا اتمنى لنفسى الموت
> 
> 
> مرسى على موضوعك الجميل


 

merci mera for u r comment 

merci awe 3la merork el gamil q ta3l2k el to7fa da

rabna yebark 7yatk

w yekon m3aky w tla2y ely btet manih


----------



## kajo (13 أكتوبر 2008)

iam_with_you قال:


> عندك حق يا kajo بس ممكن ترجع تانى الايام وتلاقى حبيبك واقف بيقولك عايزك تانى ممكن تلاقى الحبل الى انقطع ممكن يتواصل تانى ممكن الى باعك يشتريك تانى واذانا كنت بجيب سرتة بحاجات طيبة هل هو كمان هيوكون بيجيب سيرتى بحاجة طيبة واذاا رجع ممكن انسى الجرحة الى جوايا من نحيتة ممكن ارجع احبة تانى زى الاول وممكن اعمل اية لو عرفت انو قلبة حب غيرى وعاش حياتة هلى اتمنالة الخير ولا اتمنى لنفسى الموت
> 
> 
> مرسى على موضوعك الجميل


 

*merci mera for u r comment *​ 
*merci awe 3la merork el gamil q ta3l2k el to7fa da*​ 
*rabna yebark 7yatk*​ 
*w yekon m3aky w tla2y ely btet manih*​


----------

